# toothed belt that runs the balance shafts on W8



## AKALS (Apr 28, 2002)

anyone know if the toothed belt that appears to run the crank balance shafts is servicable by any way other than pulling the engine? this has the potential to be a real bummer


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 22, 2002)

*Re: toothed belt that runs the balance shafts on W8 (AKALS)*

Well since VW know the maximum angular acceleration of the engine [as is] they probably put a belt that is more than strong enough to handle the load(s) peak, and long term. 
Now if you had a 6 speed stick W8 and put the lowest moment of inertia flywheel you possible could, and removed the accesory drive, then raced the engine. The durability maybe called into question.


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: toothed belt that runs the balance shafts on W8 (AKALS)*

I beleive if you study the pictures in the June 21 01 article here on the W8, you will see a belt has nothing to do with driving the balance shafts. They appear to be gears off the crank. BTW, the cams are chain driven, so the engine does not even have a cogged belt. And you can't drive the balance shafts from the serpentine belt because no slippage is allowed in their drive.


----------



## AKALS (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: toothed belt that runs the balance shafts on W8 (NC-GTI)*

nope its a belt,


----------



## Nason (Feb 17, 2001)

*Re: toothed belt that runs the balance shafts on W8 (AKALS)*

Belt for balance shafts is on the back of the motor, requires that the motor be pulled like many other service procedures in the Passat W8 (oxygen sensors, etc.)


----------



## FowVay (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: toothed belt that runs the balance shafts on W8 (Nason)*

I was soooo afraid that they'd do something like that. Oh well, guess I'll put this purchase notion away. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------

